# USB Mic works... but not in Firefox or Chromium



## catter (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello guys! :D
Thanks for helping me solve some audio issues recently related to audio out.

An unrelated and new question:
I found I can get my USB mic to work (and my speakers and headphones still work :P ) in programs like Audacity and Mumble where I can select my microphone input.
However, I cannot get it to work in Firefox or Chromium.
I think I maybe know why.  I think it's because mixer doesn't seem to think my USB mic has a recsrc or rdev.
My audio out is mixer4, but my USB mic is mixer7...  Is it possible to both have default out and default in be on different mixers?  That's something I'd need to find out after getting FreeBSD itself (not just Audacity and Mumble) to recognise my USB mic is an input.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD nyann.tanasinn.mochi 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm7: <USB audio> (play/rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  55:55
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   4:4
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: speaker
```


```
$ mixer -f /dev/mixer7
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
```


```
$ sysctl hw.snd
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 4
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.syncdelay: -1
hw.snd.usefrags: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.timeout: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 2
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
```


```
$
$ sysctl dev.pcm
dev.pcm.7.feedback_rate: 0
dev.pcm.7.mixer.mute_1.desc: USB Audio CODEC
dev.pcm.7.mixer.mute_1.max: 1
dev.pcm.7.mixer.mute_1.min: 0
dev.pcm.7.mixer.mute_1.val: 0
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_1.desc: USB Audio CODEC
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_1.max: 0
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_1.min: -32768
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_1.val: -14521
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_0.desc: USB Audio CODEC
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_0.max: 0
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_0.min: -32768
dev.pcm.7.mixer.vol_0_0.val: -14521
dev.pcm.7.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.7.buffersize: 0
dev.pcm.7.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.7.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.7.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.7.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.7.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.7.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.7.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.7.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.7.hwvol_mixer: vol
dev.pcm.7.hwvol_step: 5
dev.pcm.7.%parent: uaudio0
dev.pcm.7.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.7.%location:
dev.pcm.7.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.7.%desc: USB audio
dev.pcm.6.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.6.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.6.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.6.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.6.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.6.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.6.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.6.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.6.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.6.%location: nid=30
dev.pcm.6.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.6.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)
dev.pcm.5.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.5.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.5.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.5.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.5.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.5.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.5.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.5.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.5.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.5.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.5.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.5.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.5.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.5.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.5.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.5.%location: nid=27,25
dev.pcm.5.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.5.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)
dev.pcm.4.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.4.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.4.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.4.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.4.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.4.rec.vchans: 3
dev.pcm.4.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.4.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.4.play.vchans: 5
dev.pcm.4.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.4.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.4.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.4.%location: nid=20,22,21,23,24,26
dev.pcm.4.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.4.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)
dev.pcm.3.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.3.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.3.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.3.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.3.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.3.%location: nid=7
dev.pcm.3.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.3.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.2.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.2.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=6
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=5
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 2
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=4
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.%parent:
```

Let me know if you need more info like dmesg -a or something.


----------

